# Hannspree Monitor Resolution



## hemocyanin (Aug 26, 2009)

My Hannspree Monitor does not display at the resolution my computer says it is. I have it on 1600x900 but the screen is squeezed into a resolution like 1200x900. it worked fine before. I can set it to full screen and it does it, however it stretches the 1200x900 res to fit the 1600x900 res, so it is not truely 1600x900. 

I would appreciate so help. I've have updated my nvidia drvers and the hannspree drivers and nothing as fixed it yet.

Vista ultimate 
Nvidia 8400 M GS
Hannspree HF207


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model is the monitor?
Is the native resolution 1600x900?


----------



## hemocyanin (Aug 26, 2009)

The native res is 1600x900. Model is HF207


----------



## ThorMMVI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a similar problem. I have the same monitor, a Hannspree HF207(PB) and W7 won't let me adjust to the 1600x900 resolution. I've updated drivers for the video card and looked at the Hannspree site for W7 drivers and no joy. All they have there are for Vista.


----------

